# My hunting blind (On a semi trailer)



## tundrawolf (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello,

I live in the rural high desert of California.

Last week, a pack of two coyotes was 18' from the front door (Lying under a vehicle, waiting). The people I live with called me (I live 80' from them) and I grabbed my SKS, and ended up hitting one of them twice at about 65 yards, heart area.

Anyway... That instance prompted me to build a blind on top of one of their semi trailers out of scrap wood.

Here you can see the top of it (On the leftmost trailer)










Here's a pic of the 20' ladder (or so). I secured the top of the ladder on both sides with metal strips and lag bolts.










Here you can kind of see it.










Here's what the coyotes see:










This is what I did for the cut outs. A former retired marine sniper (And avid coyote hunter) told me to do.

The three dangling black things are actually large bolts, wrapped in a sock, then wrapped in electrical tape. This is to deaden the sound of them in the wind.

The right most dangling things is attached to teflon insulated high temp wire (Thermax) which is tied to the end of the black material (From an umbrella). When I pull on it, it lifts up a corner of the material, which lets me look through, or get a rifle through. It is wrapped around a screw.










Here's my view out of the West cutout:










Here's my view out of the North cutout:










And, finally, a fresh paw print 60 or so yards from the North cutout.










Even after shooting the one coyote, it was only a week before they began to come around again.

I am thinking about maybe a call to bring them in. I have a wide view, as you can see. My buddy told me about scent: having a set of clothes that is soaked in animal urine, and a bath involving baking soda but...

Honestly, if you think about it rationally..

After being chased, shot at, and charged, they still come around.

I was thinking from the Pavlov perspective... If I hung a filthy stinky shirt with my scent in it in the blind, and replaced it every week, they would be used to the scent, whether I am up there or not. They are brazen, here. I know this would work, because they cannot resist this place for some reason. And hey. If the shirt kept them away, then I'd be accomplishing my goal anyway. But I know the shirt will not. I have shot at these animals and missed narrowly, and they are back a few days later.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good loking country!!! don't make it to cozy or a illeagal mexican may find it to his liking


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Those trailers are so tall they will never clear all the 13'6" over passes on the interstate hyways.

 Al


----------



## tundrawolf (Oct 18, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Those trailers are so tall they will never clear all the 13'6" over passes on the interstate hyways.
> 
> Al


They are old "Strick" type trailers that have been damaged in one way or another. I don't think the blind is DOT legal, haha.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

pretty cool..thanks for sharing.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

at least someone in cali hunts...good work, have fun


----------

